# When does the "dearth" happen? N. Illinois region



## Life is Good! (Feb 22, 2013)

I have heard about 'honey flow' and 'dearth' and as I'm a new beek (old gardener) I'm wondering, generally speaking, when these things happen.

It's been a very wet rainy spring here in Northern Illinois, but the flowers and trees are LOVING the moisture since we had a serious drought last summer season and really the two years prior to that also. So lots of things, in general, are in bloom. Hence, I'd take it to be the 'honey flow' time frame? Bees are bringing in pollen and nectar, building comb and filling it well. I saw capped honey (some) and lots of capped brood and drone cells - but only 1 bar with what I'd describe as nectar only. Not yet capped. I'd wager 2 bars with pollen only.

When does the dearth generally happen? Our gardens are just starting to be in bloom fully here. So is a dearth in the heat of the summer ("dog days of summer")? I've gotten a bird-bath that I placed various rocks into the basin as 'footholds' so the bees have water daily (water changed every morning to discourage mosquito population!). Their hive is in the shade from 1pm onward for the day. And they're foraging widely, as I see very few on our own plants - but see the huge amounts of pollen being brought in! 

Thanks for helping me understand the cycle for bees!


----------

